# Has Anyone Heard Of Hollywood Polo(1988)?



## sawyer (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey! I'm new here and I have reached this forum trying to find out some details about a watch company...Hollywood Polo 1988. I have searched the net and I haven't been able to find the official web page....only some minor detailes about some cheap watches with Hollywood Polo written on them. Is that all? Is it just a small company? I'we seen this watch in some movies and that is why I am asking!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sawyer said:


> Hey! I'm new here and I have reached this forum trying to find out some details about a watch company...Hollywood Polo 1988. I have searched the net and I haven't been able to find the official web page....only some minor detailes about some cheap watches with Hollywood Polo written on them. Is that all? Is it just a small company? I'we seen this watch in some movies and that is why I am asking!


i think that "hollywood polo" might be a shopping channel only brand.....stay away!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

sawyer said:


> Hey! I'm new here and I have reached this forum trying to find out some details about a watch company...Hollywood Polo 1988. I have searched the net and I haven't been able to find the official web page....only some minor detailes about some cheap watches with Hollywood Polo written on them. Is that all? Is it just a small company? I'we seen this watch in some movies and that is why I am asking!


Never heard of them, but I saw a lot self-indulgent troll posts (past and present) inquiring about cheap Chinese made watches. Sure thing sharing with us in what movies you saw this brand could convince me to take from my precious little time and do a internet search. But again, maybe not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

I had one many moons ago ,chrono and it looked the bollxo but fell apart after 2 weeks


----------



## sawyer (Mar 18, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> I had one many moons ago ,chrono and it looked the bollxo but fell apart after 2 weeks


Ok...but do you know where i can get more info?...or at least some pictures?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sawyer said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > I had one many moons ago ,chrono and it looked the bollxo but fell apart after 2 weeks
> ...


forum rules means that we cant post links to commercial sites.....but if you google images for hollywood polo, you'll find what your looking for mate.....

as mentioned in an earlier thread, these will be a generic Chinese pseudo chrono


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

well....surprise surprise....the "Hollywood watch company" is based in Indonesia.......

Hollywood Watches

Business Owner

Jl Jend Basuki Rachmad


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

TBH it sounds like you'd be better of buying yourself something else


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> TBH it sounds like you'd be better of buying yourself something else


your right phil....theres quite a lot around that price range......Â£30! (although i did see a couple of very nice gold bling bling ones







and they ere going for Â£19.99............

of course there real quality


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > TBH it sounds like you'd be better of buying yourself something else
> ...


Argh the disposable watch has arrived


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PhilM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


But in the case of these watch, disposing of it would be the only descent thing to do


----------



## Leroy (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a polo hollywood 1988 watch. It has what look to be diamonds at the quarter hour.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

"HOLLYWOOD POLO SPORT 5000 SINCE 1988" Trademark of Basco Watch Manufacturing of Hong Kong, also Court Davie, Florida. Sometime owner of prestige brands like Seikq, Siko and Ceitezin. First use 1998.

"Hollywood Polo Club" variously registered by Geneva Timepiece & Jewelry Corporation, Fort Lauderdale, FL (1995); DESLER, MORDEHAI (1996); Issa, Iqbal (first use 1997).

:hmmm9uh:


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I think I own some underpants with Hollywood Polo on the waistband.

Maybe there is some sort of link between pants and these watches?

Are these watches pants?


----------



## Watch-and-C (Oct 13, 2019)

mrteatime said:


> i think that "hollywood polo" might be a shopping channel only brand.....stay away!


 Sounds like a title to a video you wouldn't let your children watch. :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I seem to remember seeing these back in the day and the clothes.

Along with some others it was just another cheap RL Polo rip off brand that was mostly sold on the cheap market stalls and Asian clothes shops.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

BondandBigM said:


> I seem to remember seeing these back in the day and the clothes.
> 
> Along with some others it was just another cheap RL Polo rip off brand that was mostly sold on the cheap market stalls and Asian clothes shops.


 But ... But ... It has diamonds!

:rofl:



tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I think I own some underpants with Hollywood Polo on the waistband.
> 
> Maybe there is some sort of link between pants and these watches?
> 
> Are these watches pants?


 You've been buying cheap knock-off boxers? Again? :laugh:

There's a trademark that covers clothing, including sportswear, saddles and whips. Different owner though.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> But ... But ... It has diamonds!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


 I'll have you know they were bought at TK MAX-i-mum, and they were not on the shelf for stuff they want to get out of the store quicker than normal.

I don't wear them to be honest because they are the smallest 'large' underwear I have ever bought. They are nutcrackers.

Either my 4rse is extra large...or the company that made them have a very different idea for size large.

**UPDATE**

I have checked the name on the underwear and the name does not match with the watch brand you have been discussing.

My underwear is by Beverly Hills Polo Club.

I am sure that everyone knows that the only connection between Holly Wood, and Beverley Hills is that they were both successful adult film stars of the 1970's and early 1980's.

It could be that after their 'film' careers were over that the may have started clothing companies which then moved on to watches. These watches would probably have diamonds on them as the adult actress Diamond Sparkle may have joined them in their watch company. :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I'll have you know they were bought at TK MAX-i-mum, and they were not on the shelf for stuff they want to get out of the store quicker than normal.
> 
> I don't wear them to be honest because they are the smallest 'large' underwear I have ever bought. They are nutcrackers.
> 
> ...


 Were your pants on the counter next to the dodgy Rolex Subalikes they sell.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

BondandBigM said:


> Were your pants on the counter next to the dodgy Rolex Subalikes they sell.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 This thread is heading into uncharted territory.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> This thread is heading into uncharted territory.


 I'm married so that territory has been uncharted for quite a while. :yes:

I'm sorry I took this thread off topic, but prior to checking the name on my undies I was sure that a watch brand was linked to my undercrackers.

TK MAX-i-mum do sell some pretty awful watches...and pants.

So...I hear someone was asking about Hollywood Polo watches???


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> I'm married so that territory has been uncharted for quite a while. :yes:
> 
> I'm sorry I took this thread off topic, but prior to checking the name on my undies I was sure that a watch brand was linked to my undercrackers.
> 
> ...


 Just get your pants off the counter, or I'll have to go and get the manager.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I seem to have a half memory that this was a brand sold as a duty free item on holiday charter flights.


----------

